# Turkeys at 9000 feet?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Chaser and I were out scouting for deer this morning when we came across 15-20 turkeys on top of a ridge at about 9000 feet. I don't know that I have ever seen them up that high before. I usually see them in scrub oak areas and lower elevations including small canyons and ravines / washes so this was kind of a surprise to the both of us.

Is this a common thing to see turkey up that high?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Dunno about common but me and my boy saw the same thing, turkeys on tops of mountains. I'll bet in the past 12 days I've seen over 300 turkeys. At least 80 to 90 today alone.


-DallanC


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I saw the same last week. 10-15 of them.


----------



## Rattler (Jul 13, 2014)

I saw them a week ago above 9,000' in a meadow by some aspens.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Bax* said:


> Chaser and I were out scouting for deer this morning when we came across 15-20 turkeys on top of a ridge at about 9000 feet. I don't know that I have ever seen them up that high before. I usually see them in scrub oak areas and lower elevations including small canyons and ravines / washes so this was kind of a surprise to the both of us.
> 
> Is this a common thing to see turkey up that high?


Yep. Merriams like it up high.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have seen them as high as 9900 feet in the Uintahs.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

you see turkeys all over on the Griffin Top (and Barney Top) which are both over 10,000. I can't say that I've ever seen them on the Boulder Top, which is 11,000 -- but then again, I've never looked for them up there.

You also see them all over on the top of Cedar Mountain, Cedar Breaks, and all over around Brian Head. These are all over 10,000 ft.

During the spring turkey hunt me and my daughter were hunting turkeys at nearly 9,000 on the Paunsagaunt.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I saw a group of turkeys on the opener of the muzzy deer hunt just below the Boulder rim....so close to 11,000 feet.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Crazy! I'm no turkey expert so I'm glad to hear your thoughts. So rio's are generally going to be lower but Meriam turkeys go higher?


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes, but remember most of Utah's turkeys are a mix of rio and merriam. I think that their ability to utilize habitat both in the high country (merriams) and low country (rios) is the reason that Utah's turkey population has skyrocketed.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

We have seen them in the Uintas many times.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I've seen quite a few this year over 9,000 feet. They are hard to find in all those trees though.


----------

